# UPDATE- Trouble downloading iPhone software update 4.3.4 and 4.3.5



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

As my subject line states, I have been unsuccessful in downloading these updates onto my iPhone through iTunes.

It will perform the entire download, approximate time 35 minutes, only to state that there was a connectivity problem, connectivity timed out, or something similar. When I run a diagnostic, all return with a green light, as being fully working without a problem, internet connection found, iPhone found, etc.

Does anyone have a possible suggestion as to what is happening and how I might correct it?

Just a little info, I recently bought a new HP laptop that is running Windows 7 and I have installed iTunes latest version onto the new laptop. Also, I was able to successfully update the software on my much older iPod through iTunes, and yet I continue to have issues with the iPhone updates.

Thank you in advance for any suggestions!

UPDATE- I was finally able to get the 4.3.5 update using my eight year old Compaq laptop, something that wasn't happening on my one month old HP Pavillion for some strange reason??!!! Oh well, I'm just happy I now have it!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Oops, I accidentally posted to the wrong forum. Sorry!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Could a moderator please fix my faux pas, and move this to the Apple Devices forum! Thank You!


----------



## Goldenearthgirl (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes, I have had a crash during this download and I had to restore my entire ipad.  I am very thankful I had backed up only 24 hours previously.  The last time an apple update crashed my iphone both my back ups corrupted during the crash session, so I lost everything.

I thought it was just me (again).

Ii am running an HP and had a few locked itunes in the last week and wondered what was happening, then last night the update crashed the whole thing .


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

We got my daughter an iphone and as part of the registration process it updates the software-- crash.  We tried it on another computer and that one worked.  I'm almost afraid to update mine!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you, Goldenearthgirl and caseyf6, for sharing your experiences (frustrations) with getting this update.

I'm with you caseyf6, and beginning to feel as though getting the latest updates may not be worth it in the long run if I have to be fearful of potential problems. My iPhone 4 is only 2 months old and I'm not looking to buy any more trouble, if you know what i mean.

I was hopeful about getting the big 5.0 update that Apple will be rolling out soon, but maybe, just maybe, I don't need that either!!!!

Best wishes to you both!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

After the update crashed my iPhone (fortunately my backup worked) I was afraid to update my iPad. When it came time to update the iPad instead of pressing "download and update" like I normally do, I pressed "download only" the next time I hooked up my iPad the update transferred without any issues. I think I will stick to this from now on.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Kindlegrl81, thank you for sharing your experience with this!

Unfortunately, I tried every configuration possible trying to get the update via my new laptop, "download and update" -failed, "download only" -failed, both stating there was a non-existant connectivity problem.

I also feel I need to add that these download attempts failing in no way caused a crash where anything was lost.
I'm grateful nothing was lost, or I would have been "lost" with it!!! LOL!!

I am grateful I finally got the update successfully onto my iPhone 4 today, while still dissappointed and perplexed as to why, it was only successful on my older laptop. Will I have to hold on to this older, unused laptop just to get any future Apple software updates What a sad scenario, huh?

As of now, the one thing that stands out as a possible culprit is the older of the two runs on Windows XP while the newer one runs Windows 7 Premium? Is this a possible Windows 7 glitch?


----------

